# MPAC for francophones this December



## Kelevra (14 Oct 2007)

I just want to know who will attend the MPAC for frenchies in December. I'm just curious to see how many francophones will be there.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2007)

Kelevra....  ask your question once - not twice

"we" are not Frenchies, "we" are "francophones"...


----------



## Kelevra (23 Nov 2007)

Well.... I just got the call. I will go to Borden for the next MPAC. The worst part is even if everything goes well, I bet I will only receive an answer 3-4 weeks later... I will spend a very anxious Santa's day that's for sure!


----------

